# Tybalt: Christmas Peace.



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

When I got Tybalt, he was an impulse buy. I knew next to nothing about rats but I enjoyed watching them at the pet store. I was looking at him and his litter mates and he came over to the glass and put his paws up, watching me. I asked if I could hold him and when I reached inside he ran up to my hand while his siblings ran to the back of the cage. He sat still in my hand and just looked at me. Despite living in a dorm, I decided to buy him and hide him for my remaining two weeks before graduation. I was in a tough spot emotionally and the hours I spent letting him run around my dorm were wonderful. The smallest sound would startle him and he would run to my lap and hide beneath my legs. I realized I didn't know much about rats and began to do a LOT of research. This led to me finding a reputable breeder for a cage-mate, purchasing a much larger cage and serving a completely different diet. Watson, Tybalt's cage mate, passed last January and my attempt at introducing two new babies to Tybalt went terribly. Long story short, Tybalt has lived in a cage by himself for the past year.

At 2 years old, he started to slow down and I bought him a one floor cage. Eventually, his back legs began to function less and less until he barely used the one. He was still eating and drinking and asking for attention so I wasn't sure if it was time to let him go. Christmas Eve, when I picked him up, I realized he had started to lose some weight. Christmas morning, he was noticeably thinner than the night before. I made the decision to call the vet the next day and schedule his euthanasia. I went about my plans with family and when I came home Christmas night I went to feed Tybalt but found him dead. I didn't cry like I did when Watson passed because Tybalt was so old and I never expected him to reach 3 years old. This has mostly been a waiting game for the past 6 months... waiting to feel it's the right time to euthanize. I felt a bit guilty that I waited too long, but at the same time, car rides and the vet always terrified him. I think it's better that his last moments weren't spent in fear.

Tybalt was definitely a fighter. He survived Watson, lived through a tumor removal and nearly made it to 3 years old. He helped me get through a few difficult times in my life and was always affectionate toward me. We buried him next to Watson last night. He will be missed greatly.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Rest in peace, Tybalt. By the way you described him, he definitely was a fighter. How lucky for you two to have met.


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

Rest In Peace ~ He spent his last few minutes in his home!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

R.I.P. Tybalt - he sounds like he had the most wonderful spirit.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

So sorry;D.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry I did a happy face I'm so stupid!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

That was deffinetly destiny that you two met. He sounds to have had a lovely life.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

You gave him a nice life and it sounds like he chose you; and if you felt he wasn't ready for euthanasia, then he probably wasn't, our instincts are strong when we know our rats so well. We know when they're giving up the fight and it sounds like Tybalt was a real fighter to the end. So sorry for your loss, especially on Christmas day.


----------

